# Is there any money in horse boarding?



## Countryking (Mar 7, 2011)

I just wanted peoples option if there is any money in boarding horse. We have a 50 acre farm with barns fencing, stalls, water etc already. I have my own horses. Have been considering building a riding arena and going the next step to take on boarders. I just can't see a lot of money in it at $450 a month. Maybe if I was charging $800 but who would pay that? Any advice or information from someone whos been there would be appreciated


----------



## Toblerone (Mar 7, 2011)

if your it is run well you can charge $150 per week Australian. there is a pretty high demand for agistment so you could easily have any number of horses on your property so long as you dont over graze and muck out paddocks properly


----------



## Brookside Stables (Jan 16, 2011)

Why not try just opening 4 stalls and see how you like it?

I love boarding horses. We have room for 16 horses. I have 6 pastures that we rotate between and we have 2 hay fields that we cut and bale ourselves. We are able to keep our prices low because of that.

We get 50/50 of long term boarders to short term boarders. It's a great way for me to network with trainers and other trail riders. It is amazing all the people who come out of the woodwork!

Good luck!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I think there is money in it but if you count in the aggravation and responsibility - there is more liability then money. I've thought about it for years but keep knocking down the idea.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I think in Ontario especially you should start by checking out how having boarders will affect your insurance rates. In the past 20 years, all of our local pay by the hour trail riding establishments have closed, most of them due to extremely high cost insurance.


----------



## OneHotFuzz (Feb 26, 2011)

I remember talking to a friend who had made all the calculations for running a place and making a profit off of it. I think he got it so that he was boarding for about 200 (a very good pie around here) and using the cattle on this new place for penning and sorting every weekend. He ended up with about 8,000 a month profit I believe. So yeah, it you do it right, plan it out, look for ways to bring in money, i'm sure you could. I don't know about where you live and what people are interested in doing, but out here there is a lot of interest in cows and if you can have some cattle and set up an arena for things like team penning or sorting, charging 25$ a team per person, you make a lot of money in a weekend =)


----------



## Production Acres (Aug 26, 2009)

Location, Location, Location!!


If you are in a poor part of the world, not any money in boarding. In a very upscale neighborhood with lots of horses, you could make money.


----------



## Countryking (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the great input, We also have our own hay fields and it helps keep the cost down. With all negative movement in the economy over the past 3 years I know horses have been a luxury for some. If the economy recovers I'm sure people may have more disposable income again and it will help us all.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

iridehorses said:


> I think there is money in it but *if you count in the aggravation and responsibility - there is more liability then money*. I've thought about it for years but keep knocking down the idea.


Exactly. 

Horse boarding is 1st about human relationships and 2nd about horses. You could easily compare it to daycare.


----------



## Xela (Jan 26, 2011)

If your unsure do self board, or partial board where they provide feed but you do the work... Around here there is not much money to be made for full board for what I could charge for my place, but I have two horses out on self board and it's working out lovely..


----------



## OneHotFuzz (Feb 26, 2011)

Xela said:


> If your unsure do self board, or partial board where they provide feed but you do the work... Around here there is not much money to be made for full board for what I could charge for my place, but I have two horses out on self board and it's working out lovely..


I've personally never seen self board, and I'd be worried about horses being neglected and not fed...

Do you have an arena? You can also make money off renting out your arena.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

You can make money in boarding if all your equipment and everything is paid off! I just started my facility and financed it all. I have about 30k in credit card debt and loans to pay for as well as a new 80hp tractor (with the cab my hubby just HAD to have) a john deere gator, a 4x4 dually, a dump trailer (we use it for gravel, sand, hay, bedding ect.) I break even with boarding alone.. most people take on boarders to make money with riding lessons like I do. If I didn't have to pay $4k in those bills every month then I'd definitely be making a profit with boarding alone!

Get on Newhorse.com and look at the surrounding boarding facilities and see what they charge. Run your costs vs the average boarding price and just see. However, if you are wanting to have an arena built boarders could be a way to help pay for it.

GOOOD LUCK! It is hard. Make sure you have a GOOD boarding agreement. Feel free to pm or email me if you have any questions.


----------



## Countryking (Mar 7, 2011)

Xela said:


> If your unsure do self board, or partial board where they provide feed but you do the work... Around here there is not much money to be made for full board for what I could charge for my place, but I have two horses out on self board and it's working out lovely..


This sound like a good idea not to mention the owners can't complain they don't like the what type of food their horse is eating. What would you charge for this type of an arrangement if I might ask?


----------



## Countryking (Mar 7, 2011)

starlinestables said:


> You can make money in boarding if all your equipment and everything is paid off! I just started my facility and financed it all. I have about 30k in credit card debt and loans to pay for as well as a new 80hp tractor (with the cab my hubby just HAD to have) a john deere gator, a 4x4 dually, a dump trailer (we use it for gravel, sand, hay, bedding ect.) I break even with boarding alone.. most people take on boarders to make money with riding lessons like I do. If I didn't have to pay $4k in those bills every month then I'd definitely be making a profit with boarding alone!
> 
> Get on Newhorse.com and look at the surrounding boarding facilities and see what they charge. Run your costs vs the average boarding price and just see. However, if you are wanting to have an arena built boarders could be a way to help pay for it.
> 
> GOOOD LUCK! It is hard. Make sure you have a GOOD boarding agreement. Feel free to pm or email me if you have any questions.


We have had our farm for about 20 years and I don't own anything. To make this work we would have to build a riding arena and that would cost me close to 80K. I really don't have a problem paying for it but like any investment I have made there has to be a payback. I'm just prepairing a business plan for my self to see if this is something that could carry itself and maybe make a few dollars along the way. It would also generate a job for my kids.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

So you are going to build an indoor or covered arena?


----------



## Countryking (Mar 7, 2011)

starlinestables said:


> So you are going to build an indoor or covered arena?


I think a pole barn is the way to go. 70x120


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

You mean build an arena with poles in it? I'm lost...


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

A pole building is a structure without a traditional foundation. The structure is supported on poles which are sunk in the ground and may or may not be cemented in place. Some have sides and some do not. It can be a very open area more then sufficient for stalls and a working arena of nearly any size necessary.

Here is just one of hundreds of choices: http://www.cbstructuresinc.com/


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Countryking said:


> Maybe if I was charging $800 but who would pay that?


I am a boarder rather than a barn owner - and I am sure it depends on the area you are in. But to charge this amount I would think you would need amazing facilities and a great reputation. 

I personally would not pay more than $400 a month, there are $1k barns in my area, but I think some people have more money than sense.


----------



## OneHotFuzz (Feb 26, 2011)

I know that theres a barn in alberta called Spruce Meadows. They charge like over 1,000 but they have AMAZING facilities. Like pre-olympic stuff. So really unless you have a huge indoor and outdoor arena and several other arenas for specific disciplines with amazing stalls, feeding, huge paddocks and pastures and like a gazilion other amazing amenities, you probably shouldn't be charging over 500 for board. Thats kind of the average for box stall board around here, 400-500. One place I know charges 500 for a box stall. They have a huge outdoor arena, huge indoor, 90 acre cross country course and 600+ acres of trails that they own.


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

Spruce Meadows isn't one barn...its a whole equestrian facility, made up of many barns and everything from Tack store, feed stores, breeding barns, many different arenas and courses.

Spruce Meadows Official Website


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Maverick101 said:


> Spruce Meadows isn't one barn...its a whole equestrian facility, made up of many barns and everything from Tack store, feed stores, breeding barns, many different arenas and courses.
> 
> Spruce Meadows Official Website


Its more than that too as it hosts many international equestrian competitions and is known worldwide. My friend is going to work there next month.


----------

